# Uber driver took this video



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

If I order one uber and see the picture of this driver I immediately cancel it; he looks really creepy
What this video don't mentioned is that the driver in the train reil could be another uber driver
Lol

http://www.azfamily.com/story/30497050/video-shows-driver-veer-onto-light-rail-tracks


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Why would you cancel on the person who took this video from their dashcam? What is so creepy about that?

Lots of people "look creepy"...not much they can do about that if that is the way they were born yeah. 

Sadly we dont all get to look like Brangelina in this game called Life.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

maybe drivers should not pick up pax that are not attractive. wait I would not have many rides.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Neither would I!


----------

